# Supreme Court rules blocks Obama immigration plan



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Good to hear and good news when it comes to the fall election.

http://www.wptz.com/politics/urgent-supreme-court-split-on-immigration-block-of-obama-program-remains/40189924

Obama immigration plan blocked by 4-4 tie at Supreme Court - 6/23/2016 9:39:04 AM | Newser


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Load up the busses and get that deportation wagon train movin' out!
B' bye!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Better yet off $5 per illegal to help round 'em up!


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I still don't understand why this is even a debate. ILLEGAL means ILLEGAL. Round them up, ship them out. Where they are from is of no concern, take them to the border they crossed and dump them over it, point a gun at them and tell them to keep walking. Easy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Obummer dont obey any steenken laws..and he aint going to start with the court decision. He was already under a cease and desist order from the lower court which he ignored. Suspect his antics will continue. Not any wascally wepublicans willing to stop his madness.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I say, show me your papers. No papers, get on the bus. Bye Armando. Bye Victor, Bye Somalis, Bye bye and if we see you again, you will not like the next meeting .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not really. They dead locked so lower court stands. For now, all they need to do is get in front of a pro Obama appeals court and get a different ruling and they win.
When Obama defies the court the AG must change him , just like Hillary aint going to happen


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good point. He can stall it out forever.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Not really. They dead locked so lower court stands. For now, all they need to do is get in front of a pro Obama appeals court and get a different ruling and they win.
> When Obama defies the court the AG must change him , just like Hillary aint going to happen


Like Smitty has said before, all they need is one more to make 5-4 on their side.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

4/4 means hillarys election ends it all and trumps might buy is 20-30 years.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Obummer dont obey any steenken laws..and he aint going to start with the court decision. He was already under a cease and desist order from the lower court which he ignored. Suspect his antics will continue. Not any wascally wepublicans willing to stop his madness.


He just said as much, blah blah blah if it was a fully staffed supreme court we would take it serious but as it is the policies stay and will continue


----------

